
Would you wear this avant-garde jewellery to protect your identity from CCTV? - stared
https://www.calvertjournal.com/articles/show/11296/jewellery-incognito-identity-anti-facial-recognition-polish-design-noma-ewa-nowak
======
codysan
Only if it picks up an FM signal

------
joeblow9999
yes

